

Country IP Blocks database needs your help - etix
http://www.countryipblocks.net/

======
dlsspy
This is one of the applications for which I really like small couch dbs. Build
it in one place, replicate all over.

I converted something from that to a couchdb in a couple of minutes and set up
a view to reproduce their CIDR export data. For example:

[http://dustinphoto.couchone.com/country_ip/_design/views/_vi...](http://dustinphoto.couchone.com/country_ip/_design/views/_view/by_code?group=true)

Pull a single country, bogons (XA) in this case. It looks slightly funny since
I used the CIDR address as the key since I can extrapolate pretty much
everything else from it:

[http://dustinphoto.couchone.com/country_ip/_design/views/_vi...](http://dustinphoto.couchone.com/country_ip/_design/views/_view/by_code?reduce=false&key=%22XA%22)

This model means I can rate limit to near nothing without affecting people
because they can just replicate <http://dustinphoto.couchone.com/country_ip/>
and use their own infrastructure while keeping the data fully synchronized.

I've got another similar database where I integer encoded the keys so they
sort numerically so a reverse limit 1 sorted search by integer key will return
lat/long data at whatever granularity that particular block was captured
(could be a single IP address). I should get these consolidated somehow.

------
viraptor
I'm disappointed about what they provide... Almost every point of their About
page I disagree with. Blocking random network blocks is not proper security,
no IP database is "current" or "accurate", webmasters should work on actual
security in the first place, not on rejecting some arbitrary portion of
internet.

------
citricsquid
I don't donate to things like this unless they can explain why their costs are
so high or why they need the money, what's it for? I'd be more that happy to
donate if they ould explain their costs.

